
Working Hours - okket
https://ourworldindata.org/working-hours
======
perfunctory
This is my favourite subject of late. I hope this trend will continue. My gut
filling is that if in developed world, starting next Monday, everybody (with
few exceptions) starts working 3 days a week (retaining pay) everything will
be just fine.

